# First 2.5 Gallon Build



## nepenthes (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm working on a little 2.5 gallon tank, and plan on turning it into a arboreal set up for my Avic avic so it has some more room.

This is what I have so far






Just the front cover with the hinge attached so far, I'm just trying to figure out what to do for the lock.







Its hard to see, but theirs a second piece of plexi glass making it so the window lock lines up with the side of the enclosure. I'm still not sure this is the best route.







I am thinking about nixing this idea. I would like to have a clean front, and it would just look silly mounting a peice of plexi glass on the door. I will be drilling sets of holes on the plexi-glass for ventilation, I don't have access to a dremil or a hole saw (I'll invest in those kinds of things down the line). I am also planning on using a Hot Glue Gun to secure the bottom piece to the tank, if theirs a better alternative please let me know. I would be more than welcome to suggestions for the lock!

So far with the tank I've spent close to +30$ on this. 
Thanks.


----------



## MarkmD (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds good, it will be nice when completed am sure your Avic would love it, using a hot glue gun works fine.


----------



## shebeen (Jan 6, 2013)

For the latch, you might try something magnetic.  Neodymium magnets are quite strong, inexpensive and readily available.  If you hot glued 2 or maybe 4 small magnets under the top rim of the tank, and, corresponding magnets to the surface of the door, they would easily hold the door closed.  Neodymium magnets come in all shapes and sizes.  Here are a few sources that Google popped up:

http://apexmagnets.com
http://www.kjmagnetics.com

Of course, magnets won't be as secure as a physical latch, so that might be the flaw to this idea.

---------- Post added 01-06-2013 at 04:00 PM ----------

Here's another idea for the latch:

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BA...cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1

You could mount it at the top of the door so that it latches under the lip on the front of the tank.  You may need to do some bending, although, it looks like it comes with a second paddle for this type of application.  It only takes a 1/2 inch hole for installation.

There might be other models of cam latches that would work as well. I didn't look very hard.


----------



## cerialkiller (Jan 6, 2013)

you can get screen holders from a pet store, i usually use a piece of a coat hanger bent to hold the plexiglass door closed 

Sent from my M860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepenthes (Jan 6, 2013)

@shebeen - I picked up some neodymium magnets today, the plexiglass is very secure in their by its self its cut to fit tight. I plan on fixing them to the plexiglass and on the inside of the tank after I clear out some of the excess silicone.  I haven't decided how many points of contact I want for the magnets two or three, I feel like two might be alright. The magnets are just the little round ones, maybe half an inch if that. But they are very strong.

@ cerialkiller - Ive also seen the screen holders online, but never found one in person. I might look into that regardless for the added security.

I should have some time to work on my tank tomorrow. Ill post some updates, I'm planning on using some great stuff and making some kind of "structure" in the tank. Maybe some vines. 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## nepenthes (Jan 8, 2013)

Another update.

So I have the front door completely done, I like the way it turned out. I only cracked 1 ventilation hole and chipped a few of the other. The ventilation holes are kind of dirty from the drill bit (upper left holes), but I filed out the crud after I took the photo.













I Think next time I'm going to use two hinges instead of one, it wobbles a little bit. The only thing I have to do is do my interior decoration. I'm thinking of mimicking a small trunk to one side of the tank. I still haven't decided if I want to get some drift wood to simulate branches. I might have to put off building any more of this tank until I can get to a reptile show for cheaper wood. So far I've spent around 50$ for this one tank, I figure it would be cheaper if I was making more than just one.

Updates to come.


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 8, 2013)

youve done everything i would of done 

put some more holes just in case for more ventilation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shebeen (Jan 11, 2013)

It turned out real nice.  Thanks for the tip on two hinges.


----------



## exokeeper (Jan 11, 2013)

looks good! im building one soon with a nice backdrop for my s. cal. what you can do to make the drilled holes in the acrylic look cleaner is if you have a torch go over the holes very quickly and it smoothes the rough edges, overall makes it look a thousand times better in my opinion.


----------



## pardozer (Jan 11, 2013)

Dap makes an aquarium safe silicone. That's what I use. If it's ok for fish it will be fine for tarantulas.


----------



## nepenthes (Jan 11, 2013)

If I can I'm going to try to drill the holes on the acrylic into a piece of spare wood. That would help immensely, and might get a little butane lighter to try that. I think they would burn a little cooler and more direct. I don't want to warp my plastic too much! Thanks for all the help.

If I did get 2 inch hinges, I'm sure two smaller ones would look less bulky. 

I already have an Idea for what I want to try with my next build. I wish I had thought of it before I did all this. It would probably work as a lid for Terrestrials not just arboreal. Would probably work better for a bit larger tank like a 5 Gallon. Well see if i can find the http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/BA...cm_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-RR_VTV70300505&cm_vc=IDPRRZ1 posted above.

Their is a reptile show on the 19 that I plan on visiting for the wood so I'm sure ill have some updates afterwards. Gonna be slow though school starts up on Monday for me.


----------



## nepenthes (Jan 19, 2013)

Heres what Ive done to the interior so farr, I'm not sure how well the cork bark chunks will stay in the silicon but they seem secure enough as it is. The whole right side will try and mimic a tree trunk. I'm not quite sure how that will work out. Just a matter of playing with it.







I figure I'll be done here in a few weeks. Especially since school started on the 14th, I have less time to play with my stuff.


----------



## Descartes (Mar 3, 2013)

was thinking of doing something similar, where did you buy the plexi glass?


----------



## poisoned (Mar 3, 2013)

pardozer said:


> Dap makes an aquarium safe silicone. That's what I use. If it's ok for fish it will be fine for tarantulas.


Silicone doesn't bond to acrylic very well. Best thing for acrylic is acrylic welding, done with acrylic cement. This kind of bond is almost as strong as acrylic itself.


----------

